

Indiana Jones Initial Story Concept Transcript - wallflower
http://moedred.livejournal.com/8269.html

======
Luc
This is only about a third or so of the full transcript (which is about 130
pages of typed text, of a 5 day meeting). You can find the pdf online (I
haven't read it all so I can't comment):
[http://www.google.com/search?q=raidersstoryconferencetranscr...](http://www.google.com/search?q=raidersstoryconferencetranscript)

------
robg
Ah, Lucas, if only he read this every time he made a sequel:

"It's a spaghetti western, only it takes place in the thirties. Or it's James
Bond and it takes place in the thirties. Except James Bond tends to get a
little outrageous at times. We're going to take the unrealistic side of it
off, and make it more like the Clint Eastwood westerns. The thing with this
is, we want to make a very believable character."

------
robfitz
I've only read about a third of this, but it strikes me as considerably more
productive than most of the product/business design meetings I've been a part
of.

Interesting to see how other industries build their ideas.

~~~
jsomers
It probably helps that there are just three guys here, and that they have by
this point already worked together very successfully on _The Empire Strikes
Back_ , which was a large, long, and very similar project. So there's an
unusual amount of trust and know-how in this room.

~~~
joezydeco
What did Spielberg do on Empire?

~~~
nickyp
He made sure Carrie Fisher got her daily dose of ...euh... 'Rouge'! Oh,
wait... that was on on 'War Of The Ewoks' (aka Bikini Harvest).

